# Red Med Rally



## dianaj (Jul 30, 2005)

HAs anyone heard about plans for a yacht rally through the Suez Canal for early 2006? I heard something similar took place this year between Israel and Egypt but next year there will be charter yachts available.


----------



## Med-Red-Rally2006 (Jul 31, 2005)

The organizers of the 2005 Med-Red Rally – the first international yacht rally to transit the Suez Canal –invite you to join the new Med-Red program in April 2006.

This year, 50 yachts left Tel Aviv for Port Said, the canal and the Red Sea. We enjoyed wonderful hospitality from our Egyptian friends, fascinating shore trips to Cairo, the pyramids and the mysterious ruins at Petra, all this and the kind of friendship forged by being part of a big flotilla for three weeks. 
2006 Rally will start from Marmaris Turkey, Sail for the grand start to Tel-Aviv, Port Said, Suez, Hurghada, Sharm El- Shekh and Eilat, including shore trips to cairo and the Pyramids, Luxor and the Nile and Eilat.Charter yachts with/without skipper available.you can Take a yacht or arrange for a berth.


----------

